# Removed Blur & APPS List



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

*Here is the list of what I was able to remove from the awesome UNL3ASH3D V1.1 ROM so far.*

*I only tested it on that ROM.*

*This is still a work in progress and I am thouroughly testing and removing/adding .apk's to the list. *

*Removed the following:*
AdService.apk
ApplicationsProvider.apk
BlurAlarmClock.apk
BlurChooser.apk
BlurEmail.apk
BlurEmailEngine.apk
BlurGallery.apk
BlurTasks.apk
BlurUpdater_VZW.apk
CityID.apk
ClockWidget.apk
Conversations.apk
FriendFeed.apk
IMPresence.apk
MSExchangeService.apk
MessagesWidget.apk
Messaging.apk
OnlineAlbum.apk
QuickSms.apk
RichLocationVzW.apk
Setup.apk
SetupProvider.apk
SetupSettings.apk
SocialMessaging.apk
SocialShare.apk
VZWIM.apk
VideoSurf.apk
Vvm.apk
VzwDeviceSetup.apk
blur_activesync.apk
blur_emok.apk
blur_flickr.a.apk
blur_myspace.apk
blur_orkut.apk
blur_photobucket.apk
blur_picasa.apk
blur_skyrtter.apk
blur_youtube.apk
com.motorola.zumocast.apk

Next step is adding AOSP APPS!

[ded these AOSP APPS compiled from CM7 tree:[/I][/B]

View attachment 4369

View attachment Email.apk

View attachment Gallery3D.apk

View attachment DeskClock.apk

*
I am working on more, but need it to be stable first...*

Credit: droidth3ory (for providing a great base!)
Cyanogenmod and everyone else.

_*Current issues:
Dialer contact + (add) button crashes. Looking for fix.*_

Notes:
These three files work with each other: BlurContacts.apk, BlurContactsSync.apk, BlurDialer.apk.

*Added Back in the following apps (FC's with contact storage):* 
android-syncservice-app.apk
blur_activesync.apk
blur_email.apk
blur_facebook.apk
blur_myspace.apk
blur_twitter.apk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm sure you know, but just in case yahoocontacts & blur_yahoo cause dialer issues


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes I do now lol I been able to remove them but it looks like blur_email.apk might also be needed, I am looking into it more. I would revommend not removing it unless you are testing it!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been experimenting too, and I think your correct about the blur_email.apk. I've been getting a messaging error. Looker three first text after a reboot.After that it's all good.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Contact storage application Fc's. I left all the blur email.apk's alone..


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Also left blurgallery, conversations, messageswidget, messaging, onlinealbum, quicksms,richlocation, vvm, blurfacebook


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

All off those I left alone are in comparison to deodexed's list.


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Damn blur is like an infestation! UGH!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha, I either end up with messaging or storage contacts FC'S


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Lol, it is. Logcat... You will see all the apps it calls. Contacts wont be a issue if aosp dialer and contacts are in. They play nice together. With Blur contacts being gone, all the others wont be needed at all. Dialer, phone, contacts are the trifecta.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

The blurless ROM is going to be sick!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

I saw you said you added back Facebook, Myspace, and twitter to stop FC's. I have them deleted with no FC's.


----------



## Deodexed (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you try the dialer app under contacts,click the top tight arrow?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

The + button? It all works fine.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Question. If I find something that does create a problem. How do install that app back on the system? I have the deodexed system file dump saved to my sd.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

"wera750 said:


> Question. If I find something that does create a problem. How do install that app back on the system? I have the deodexed system file dump saved to my sd.


Use Root Explorer, Drop it back into /system/app, set the permissions to rw-r-r and reboot.

XX
X
X


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

That's what I thought. Just wanted to double check!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have these removed with no problems whatsoever:

blur_email.apk
blur_facebook.apk
blur_myspace.apk
blur_twitter.apk

I've found handcentSMS to work much smoother (notifications/popups immediately) with conversations.apk still installed.

I have to have BlurEmailEngine.apk installed in order to create calendar events.


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

Do not remove PortalApp.apk it breaks HDMI out functionality


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

can anyone please send me twitter.apk and twitter.odex from system/apps? I deleted it by mistake. I tried copying it from my droid 3, but it doesnt let me install it. I changed permission to how im supposed to. Am i also suppose to change owner?


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

If the bionic is DeBlurred will it be a plain ASOP rom


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

No. AOSP means built from source. This would just make it look like AOSP. Think of it like this. An entire rom built off nothing more than Google's base 2.3 gingerbread. Meanwhile what is happening here is just removing Blur, but still using it as a base. I had this explained to me when I didn't know much.


----------



## sgreenwood99 (Aug 9, 2011)

Deodexed said:


> *Here is the list of what I was able to remove from the awesome UNL3ASH3D V1.1 ROM so far.*
> 
> *I only tested it on that ROM.*
> 
> ...


Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------

